# Drapac Porsche jersey



## prschatt (Aug 19, 2007)

Anyone know where I can buy one of these?










Not a Poser, I just collect Porsche stuff


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

*Keep watching here*

http://www.drapaccycling.com/merchandise.php


----------



## prschatt (Aug 19, 2007)

Thanks for the link. Guess I'll have to be patient and wait for them to start selling kit ...I hate being patient


----------



## Float (May 27, 2005)

Bibs/jersey - maybe seller has the inside scoop

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Drapac-Porsc...5929780QQihZ002QQcategoryZ22685QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## prschatt (Aug 19, 2007)

Great lead, thanks..


----------



## prschatt (Aug 19, 2007)

well that paid off, the ebay seller lead me to http://www.highendcycles.com.au/shop

emailed them and got a response in 5 minutes, they then put the set up on the webpage for me to order. Nice people to deal with and very reasonable shipping considering it's a hike from OZ to here.
Thanks to all


----------

